# Meet at Auchterarder.



## carolgavin

Going to be at the campsite below on Sat 21st Nov for one night if anyone is interested in joining us.

http://www.prestonpark.co.uk/caravan.htm


----------



## clodhopper2006

Unbelievable! You're going to be 5 mile down the road from our house but I'll be on monster in law duty down south. Never mind, another time.


----------



## suedew

Pick up the van on the 21st, but you're a tad too far for our 'close to dealer' first night.
Wouldn't be back in time for work either, hey that's an idea :lol: 
Sue


----------



## carolgavin

suedew said:


> Pick up the van on the 21st, but you're a tad too far for our 'close to dealer' first night.
> Wouldn't be back in time for work either, hey that's an idea :lol:
> Sue


Not that far as the crow flies haha!! Enjoy your new van!!



> Unbelievable! You're going to be 5 mile down the road from our house but I'll be on monster in law duty down south. Never mind, another time


.

Awww can you not get out of it??????? Ooooh maybe not they will never forgive ya!!


----------



## clodhopper2006

carolgavin said:


> Awww can you not get out of it


Ohhh only in my dreams


----------



## Hezbez

We hope to come, will know for definite on Wednesday.
Did you book the site Carol, or do you think it'll be ok just to turn up at this time of year?


----------



## carolgavin

Hiya Hezza I booked it as wanted to make sure it was open, chap was really nice and said if a few turn up he will try and keep us together.


----------



## Coulstock

Auchterarder - jings -crivvens - help ma Bob - I wish we could. 

When I was talking to my brother (resident Bucksburn , Aberdeen - Swift Sundance 590 RL) he didn't believe that there's more good places in Scotland to go at weekends than I have down here in the traffic saturated South East

Have a great weekend

Harry


----------



## metblue

*meet*

We would have came along,but we are going to a rally at Scone that weekend (private invitation only to a wedding) all dressed up in tartan,celdeih and lots of drink and a great time. sorry, T and J


----------



## Polo

*Preston Park*

Oh Carol how we would love to join you, but its a wee bit too far! It looks a lovely site, and probably warrants the fee. Anyway has ye a good 'un and maybe one day we might be able to catch up.

Beth and Ray


----------



## dannimac

Ach rats, we've got plans for this weekend - good plans though!

Have a good one, Carol and Hez.

D


----------



## exmusso

*Informal Meet*

Hi Carol and others,

Lesley and I have booked in for Friday and Saturday night.

See you all Saturday.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## Hezbez

Well, the new driver's door mirror arrived today and that's it fitted.
So, we're good to go!

I've phoned the site and booked in for Friday and Saturday night.

Looking forward to it!!

Come on - are there any more takers


----------



## b16duv

I would like to come, but don't know if I can yet! Do you think it would be alright to turn up on spec?

David


----------



## carolgavin

Hiya Dave I would think turning up on spec would be ok! Go on come you know ya wanna!!


----------



## b16duv

I'm shy


----------



## Hezbez

b16duv said:


> I'm shy


Sorry, that doesn't wash - we've been in the chatroom with ya :lol: :lol:


----------



## b16duv

Sshhh!


----------



## carolgavin

b16duv said:


> I'm shy


yeah right!!!!


----------



## xgx

Sorry, not going to make this weekend... best laid plans, been and gone a'glay...

Don't forget your paddles :wink: 

Enjoy!


----------



## Hezbez

With the weather we've had today...I hope the site has some hardstanding piches.


----------



## b16duv

# do do do do, do do do do do I'm singing in the rain.............


----------



## carolgavin

Hezbez said:


> With the weather we've had today...I hope the site has some hardstanding piches.


Am phoning to check!!!! Weather to deteriorate further tonight/tomorrow aaaaaaargh!!!!

Have phoned and site is bathed in sunshine some puddles but essentially dry. He has organised for us to park nose to tail on the road all in a wee row so no problems with getting in and out!!!
We will have the whole site virtually to ourselves, no problem turning up on spec either. Oooooooooooh am all excited now!!!


----------



## exmusso

*Informal Meet*

Morning all,

Parked on the road at site yesterday as all the grass is saturated.

Weather today 5 degs to start, sunny and dry.

At Tesco in Perth at the moment using 3g dongle.

See you all later.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## Coulstock

Aaaah - Perth -memories of schoolboy days spent in the Oasis cafe (Buddy Holly on the jukebox and a time when coke was a bottle of coca-cola. ) and bunking off to watch St Johnstone frustrate Rangers in a mid week cup replay. 

Have a great weekend you lucky people

Harry


----------



## carolgavin

Am so not happy, am at home nursing the sick and afflicted (resentfully I might add!!!) as gav has suspected swine flu.
Gutted I cannot now be there, have to go pick up tamiflu shortly. Have a good time everyone and sorry to have missed you all.........


----------



## JockandRita

carolgavin said:


> Am so not happy, am at home nursing the sick and afflicted (resentfully I might add!!!) as gav has suspected swine flu.
> Gutted I cannot now be there, have to go pick up tamiflu shortly. Have a good time everyone and sorry to have missed you all.........


Hi Carol,

Sorry to hear about poor Gavin. I hope he recovers okay.

Best regards,

Jock.


----------



## Polo

*Informal Meet*

Oh! Carol am so sorry to hear of Gav's demise! What a bummer! Gav do wish you better and come on Caz he needs plenty of your kindly nursing! (Don't say ba humbug either)!

Get better soon Gav and Carol you keep fighting against getting the lurgy!

Beth and Ray


----------



## b16duv

Caz,

Sorry you couldn't make it to the meet at Auchterarder - hope Gavin is responding to your care!

Fantastic time had by all, spit roast coo for supper!

D


----------



## carolgavin

b16duv said:


> Caz,
> 
> Sorry you couldn't make it to the meet at Auchterarder - hope Gavin is responding to your care!
> 
> Fantastic time had by all, spit roast coo for supper!
> 
> D


Glad you all had a great time am really gutted I missed it. Gav is responding to my ministering and should be fit and well in the next few days. he promises faithfully he will make it up to me!!!

Please tell me you didn't eat B16COO????????????????????????????????


----------



## b16duv

Moo


----------



## Hezbez

Well we had a good weekend at Auchterarder and it was lovely to meet/make some new friends.

Pity you missed it Carol, glad to hear Gav's on the road to recovery.


----------



## exmusso

*Informal Meet*

Hi,

Back home again after a nice run up the A9. Dry most of the way and after turning off at Aviemore, clear blue skies and sunshine.

Good to meet up put faces to names. A fine week-end apart from the weather. Nothing compared to the floods further South though.

Received a minor electickle from the electric fence tape which was touching a gate I opened. This was much to the amusement of Lesley who had realised it might be live and even told me so. Even the horse it meant to contain had a bit more respect for it.
'Elf and Safety - shocking.

Carol, I hope Gavin's responding to your grudging administrations and you both make the next meet.

Cheers,
Alan


----------

